# Emploi et Etudes en Informatique > Annonces Emplois > Demandes >  stage de fin dtudes au Canada

## anwar.abdelkabir

Bonjour,
Je suis lve ingnieur marocain en gnie informatique, je suis en 4me anne d'une cole dingnieur d'tat au MAROC (ENSA : cole nationale des sciences appliques-Marrakech)
Je pense  faire mon stage PFE l'anne prochaine  Canada Qubec
Mais le problme que je sais pas comment contact les ssii la-bas , je trouve pas bcp d'informations sur l'internet 
aussi je veut savoir comment obtenir lquivalence de mon diplme la-bas si je decide de travailler aprs mon stage, est ce que je dois avoir le permis dingnieur canadien ou pas obligatoire si oui comment je fait . Merci pour votre aide

----------

